# Latest Vintage



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this one turned up today with my rlt ,a 1970's king seiko 5246-5010 ,case needs a good polish but the dial and watch are in good condition seeing as its 25+ yrs old ,just put it on an nsa band (crap pic,i'll take some better ones later in the week).


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

managed to get a better shot


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Thatrs a very handsome KS Pugster

I recall having one of these, is access to the movement through the crystal??

Have you any pics of the movement









Cheers

Derek


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup its a front loader, access is from 2 pushsprings between the lugs


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Very nice, thanks for the movement pics.

Derek


----------

